# ID this isopod



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello all. I've been trying to get a producing group of these isos out my back yard. With no success, and no ID. I'm coming for help lol.










Here's a pic of them. I'm hoping someone can help me so I will know how to care for and reproduce these cool little guys.
Thanks,
Chris
Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

They look more like roaches, rather iso's?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Count the # of legs, definitely Isopoda. 
Impossible to ID based solely on blurry pics and no measurements of segments etc. sorry


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Frog my friend that's as good as its gets off my hd phone sir. They move quiie fast. I'm not good at trying to get an I'd.lol. they are more purple/black in natural light. More transparent under indoor lighting

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

More pics

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's a pic of one like it off the isopoda web site I found. Not good at posting links from phone

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarkElvis (Apr 7, 2013)

What's the web site?


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

definitely cool looking isopods. If and when you have success in reproducing them let me know


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

I want to say bugguide.net I think

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

From what I've read on the site, which is bugguide.net. It should be philosciidae.



Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

